# Cid and the 90



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haa.. I forgot to share this with you guys.

We upgraded to a 90 when we moved and Ciddian Loooooovvveeessss tanks like you wouldn't believe.. He'll cram his bum into a 1 gallon. I've seen it and it was funny.

So when we brought the 90 home he was in love lol...



















if he could he'd live in there forever..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice catfish! What do you feed it to get that big?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> Nice catfish! What do you feed it to get that big?


Yeah... but it looks like it is covered with some sort of fungus


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maintenance free! No need for filters, or weekly water changes!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Cats are great. They do some funny things at times and somehow make it seem normal. At least to them.
Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cid,

First pic looked interesting. Looked like a bed frame some what. Tho the second shot registered as a fish tank. Was a bit WTF at the moment. What breed kitty do you have? Kawaii neko desu~!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Cid,
> 
> First pic looked interesting. Looked like a bed frame some what. Tho the second shot registered as a fish tank. Was a bit WTF at the moment. What breed kitty do you have? Kawaii neko desu~!


Not sure if Cid understands you. Cid is the name of the cat in the picture I believe.

I think I saw Cid in the 29G cube before as well.

Cid must've been a fish in his previous life


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I'll have to see if i still have all of his tank photos laying around...

His name is actually Ciddian and I just use the nickname online lol. 

I don't really know what kind of breed he is. Bob wanted a russian blue but we wanted to help out and get from a shelter. He's actually from a mistake litter from a past co worker of mine. All of his siblings had been different, he's the only smokey grey one. lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

this is one of my favorite shots of him.. :3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here he is in the bio cube...










And he was still trying to get into it when UTC came to pick it up lol.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just found the same photo and about to post it for you...

Nice cat you got there by the way. I wish I could keep something with fur in my house.. I practically grew up surrounded by dogs and cats everyday...


----------

